# Aqua Illuminations LEDs



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was just wondering where, other then GOREEF or BRS can i get these fixtures. Does ORG or SUM have them. Let me know thanks.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I think ORG sells them?


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Liz, i will check them out. Hey btw, not sure if u have noticed but i just logged onto BRS and i'm still under the Group buy statice. Let me know if you are still unddr that aswell.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what is wrong with goreef? very good service there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

dimples76 said:


> Thanks Liz, i will check them out. Hey btw, not sure if u have noticed but i just logged onto BRS and i'm still under the Group buy statice. Let me know if you are still unddr that aswell.


Yeah I am too - weird lol


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> what is wrong with goreef? very good service there


Hey Greg what time were you at SUM yesterday?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> Hey Greg what time were you at SUM yesterday?


I think around 2:30. I did not see you there, despite we never met 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> I think around 2:30. I did not see you there, despite we never met


I was there at 11:30 and thought maybe I missed you!


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

sig said:


> what is wrong with goreef? very good service there


Hey Greg, absolutely nothing wrong with goreef. I have bought from them in the past and will continue to do so, but if i can get at a LFS i would rather do that even if i have to drive an hour to get( ex. SUM).


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

NAFB carries AI more expensive than goreef though


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

fury165 said:


> NAFB carries AI more expensive than goreef though


He will price match.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hm... Didn't realize that - or is that jusst for you Liz


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

No, I am pretty sure John will match a price.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey just noticed goreef has the SOLs on sale for 399 (40.00 off!)


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

i just checked the site(goreef) and it says its 429


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sale ended Monday


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

liz said:


> Yeah I am too - weird lol





dimples76 said:


> Thanks Liz, i will check them out. Hey btw, not sure if u have noticed but i just logged onto BRS and i'm still under the Group buy statice. Let me know if you are still unddr that aswell.


If you've ever participated in a GB (or even signed up for one) I think you get to benefit from their lower pricing for ever


----------

